# Rotator not Rotating



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I recently figured out that the part of my lawn that is struggling is due to it not getting watered since my two mp rotator 3500s are not rotating. If I give them a twist they will spin for a while but always seem to get stuck in the same place. I pulled the nozzles out and cleaned them. same thing. the other 3000s and 2000s on the zone work fine. Is this a low flow issue, nozzle issue, something else?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Have you tried adjusting the screw on top? I have had one place i swapped all over to MPs and few weeks later they were spinning super super slow where it looked like it wasn't moving, adjust the screw on top and started rotating fine.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

I think I adjusted them all the way out to max out the distance when I installed them. I'll try tightening them and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Did 4 turns either way. Nothing. Bad nozzle or low flow possible?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I have one MP rotator that did the same thing. I've tried everything and am just going to replace it. It's not worth screwing around with any further.


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

I had one do the same thing, but it was brand new from sprinklerwarehouse. They replaced it no questions asked and the replacement one works just fine.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Ended up replacing 3 nozzles I didn't like the spray off. I also found out that the 3500s rotate extremely slowly when set to 90 degrees and sometimes still get stuck. When the pattern is widened (say 110) it rotates more reliably.


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Ended up replacing 3 nozzles I didn't like the spray off. I also found out that the 3500s rotate extremely slowly when set to 90 degrees and sometimes still get stuck. When the pattern is widened (say 110) it rotates more reliably.


I noticed the same thing. All my 180's never have a problem and if at 90 then I had a few with this problem.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Order a few new nozzles (always have spares on hand) and one of these (looks like it's on sale too):
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-mp-gauge-mp-rotator-pressure-gauge?gclid=Cj0KCQjws7TqBRDgARIsAAHLHP7KBifPuMs2MscJgq_Ut6mrJlPl0UeRSWkJ5kif95wr_8JnRythQ2caAsRnEALw_wcB

You can measure dynamic pressure at the nozzle and a lot of times that's worth its weight in gold. If you're going to do your own sprinkler work, start collecting the needed tools :thumbup:

If you find low pressure and everything used to work before, may be a leak somewhere.


----------

